# Nikon sb700 v. Nissin Di866



## crissyanon (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a Nikon D3100 and was wondering what which of the two flash would be better for my camera the Nikon SB700 or the Nissin Di866? Any advise or input would be great!


----------

